# B14/N15 Tein Flex



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

Just in case you guys are wondering you can order the Tein Flex kit for the N15 through any authorized Dealer. Im getting mine for about $1450 (includes pillow mounts) and it will take between 4-8 weeks to arrive from Japan

O


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

show pix when you get em. I never heard of the flex...are they better than the SS?


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> show pix when you get em. I never heard of the flex...are they better than the SS?


Differences are upper pillow mounts included and a teflon coating to help prevent rust. Other than that there is not much difference from the SS kit.


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

AZ_TURBOSE said:


> Differences are upper pillow mounts included and a teflon coating to help prevent rust. Other than that there is not much difference from the SS kit.



They are also valved differently and more designed towards track use. I would think you would know this since you guys are a Dealer.

O


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^^^ sounds like he is right, geard more for track use.

tein SS dampers 

tein flex


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't see N15 on the list for Tien Flex


----------



## cozzmo (Sep 16, 2004)

TEIN Flex for N15 are listed as VZ-R/JN15 set. Rear solid mounts are designed the same as stock ones in that they do restrict the stroke, but due to design (outlined below) the stroke of the shock is not an issue so the TEIN top mounts are fine.

TEIN Flex as described are valved and geared more towards track use, or for sporty handling, not quite as stiffly valved as the HA series (i have compared both). The Flex series are also setup like the D2 coilovers where when you lower it, you don't lose any stroke of the shock as the whole body of the shock absorber winds down into the mounting point, hence no stroke loss. Very good for getting cornerweighting done properly. Also the Flex series are often designed to be compatible with the EDFC (electronic damp force controller) which utilises small Servo motors attached to the top of the strut with a small controller for "finger tip" adjustment of the damping force from the drivers seat, plus the ability to set 3 different presets. A very trick setup....


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

onyxeros said:


> Just in case you guys are wondering you can order the Tein Flex kit for the N15 through any authorized Dealer. Im getting mine for about $1450 (includes pillow mounts) and it will take between 4-8 weeks to arrive from Japan


Nice. Mix in a set of sway bars and that Sentra will feel like its ridin' on rails.
I almost had that suspension set-up, but things worked out a bit differently and I ended up with the SS's. I wanna ride in it when you get it sorted out. :cheers:


----------

